# Kennel cough and reverse sneezing...



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Please can someone explain to me between kennel cough and reverse sneezing...thank you..


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Kennel cough sounds like a dry hack, or a dry wizzing sound and reverse sneezing is like a honking having a hard time breathing noise.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Someone else can do this better but kennel cough is a virus that dogs can catch. There are several strands of it and the vaccination doesn't cover all of them. It can often get picked up in vets offices.

Reverse sneezing is very normal and happens to some, not all chi's. Two of mine have done it, two never have. It sounds kinda like a cat having a hairball and if you plug their little nose, it stops. Often puppies will grow out of it. Chloe does it and Lily doesn't. It scared me to death at first but it's quite normal. 

Kennel cough is a dry throaty cough.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

oh ok..so MoJie has the reverse sneezing then....cause my bf was like hey is that kennel cough...he do the sneezing when he get excited.....is this right?


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Every dog that I've owned has done the reverse sneeze. Kennel cough is also usually accompanied by a foamy, phlegmy kind of spit up. Reverse sneezing is functional - their soft palate relaxes and they make a snoring sound.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Every dog that I've owned has done the reverse sneeze. Kennel cough is also usually accompanied by a foamy, phlegmy kind of spit up. Reverse sneezing is functional - their soft palate relaxes and they make a snoring sound.


See, I knew someone could explain it better than me. LOL.  Great job.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Yep - the reverse sneeze is very common when they get excited. Holly does it sometimes when her Daddy comes home from work. Luckily it's very brief episodes, but she gets this look of fear on her face that just breaks my heart. The best thing I've found to make it stop is to quickly put some water on my finger and make her lick it. Once they swallow, it usually stops


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> Every dog that I've owned has done the reverse sneeze. Kennel cough is also usually accompanied by a foamy, phlegmy kind of spit up. Reverse sneezing is functional - their soft palate relaxes and they make a snoring sound.


Thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you know if Reverse sneezing will go away?.....thanks..


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you know if Reverse sneezing will go away?.....thanks..


It never has gone away with any of my guys and gals. It really freaked me out the first time I heard it, but now I just talk softly to whoever is having the 'fit' and stroke their throat. You can also cover their nostrils which will make them open their mouths and that usually makes it stop. Actually in my experience it becomes more common as they age. It really isn't a big deal so don't worry yourself over it.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> It never has gone away with any of my guys and gals. It really freaked me out the first time I heard it, but now I just talk softly to whoever is having the 'fit' and stroke their throat. You can also cover their nostrils which will make them open their mouths and that usually makes it stop. Actually in my experience it becomes more common as they age. It really isn't a big deal so don't worry yourself over it.


I have to show this to my bf....he scared me for a min when he said kennel cough.......thank you so much for explained so clearly.....:flower:


----------

